# my experience with lamps-dlp.com



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

I posted here a few days ago for feedback ordering from www.lamps-dlp.com. Unfortunately, no one had any; I guess it is a relatively new site. I ordered from them anyway because they had the lowest price for the bulb I needed and offered free shipping. I was very pleased. I ordered the part on Monday before 4 (if you order before 4 they'll ship it out same day). They emailed me the tracking number and receipt. It was delivered to me by Tuesday at noon, about 24 hours after I ordered it! It was the correct part, original Toshiba with the housing. Installed the bulb and now I can finally watch the digital cable that I pay too much money for.

Although I didn't have to return anything, I did note on their return policy that you have to contact them within a few days of receiving the part and get approval if returning it. Overall, if you know the exact part you need, it is probably the most efficient, least-cost way to go.


----------



## cynical2 (Jul 18, 2007)

Allison,

First, Welcome to the Shack!

And, thanks for taking the time to share this info. It will definitely help out other owners of lamp-based sets in the future.

Jim


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for the information. Should the bulb develop any problems within it's warranty period please post that info also.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes... thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## WillyD (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks for this link! They have the bulb for our Samsung DLP for a nice price of $175 shipped. Thats sweet.


----------

